# ETA on PDF Eratta



## Talysian (Jun 13, 2009)

MerchentSteve,

Any ETA on the Redo of the PDF's with the erratta?


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 13, 2009)

Our layout artist is currently dealing with a family crisis. As soon as he is back online, the update will be provided.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, it's not really one of those things you can ask him for a timescale on; when he's ready to return we'll be able to be a bit more informative.  For the moment, we're adopting a patient and supportive attitude!


----------



## Talysian (Jun 14, 2009)

Apologies for some reason  I thought it was the map guy ;p teaches me to think!


----------



## merchantsteve (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool! I'm the map guy now! Don't forget that Sean and Ryan did a bunch too!


----------



## Talysian (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL no, I just remember someone mentioning someone had something in another thread, I just for some reason thought it was the gentleman/lady who handled your map creation. Not the lay out person ;P

Your the merchantman ;p


----------

